# CT thoracentesis and thoracostomy tube placement:



## Shirleybala (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello all:
For the below mentioned documentation is 32422 is suffice or 32551 should be added please confirm.

     The right chest wall, along the mid axillary line, was then
      prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion. After the
      administration of local anesthesia and under CT guidance, access
      into the pleural effusion was obtained with an 18 gauge needle.
      Several cc's of serosanguinous transudative material was
      aspirated. Samples were given to Dr. Guend, the house officer
      caring for the patient, for culture and sensitivity.

      An Amplatz wire was advanced through the needle and coiled within
      the collection. The needle was removed and serial dilatation of
      the tract was performed. An 8 French multi-sidehole pigtail
      drainage catheter was then advanced over the wire and positioned
      with its distal pigtail coiled within the pleural effusion.

      Approximately 850 cc of serosanguinous transudative fluid was then
      aspirated.
      Impression:

      CT guided aspiration of a right-sided pleural effusion as
      described above
     Successful placement of an 8 French multi-sidehole pigtail
      drainage catheter thoracostomy tube as described above


----------



## MLS2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm leaning towards 75989/32551


----------



## Shirleybala (Mar 19, 2009)

Thankyou


----------

